# Hide recorded shows?



## Chardo (Apr 11, 2002)

Is there a way to hide recorded shows so they don't show up on the list? Sort of like a separate folder, in computer-speak.

Also, is there any harm in turning off the receiver when I turn off the TV? Will it still record scheduled shows? I always left my old Ulitmate TV DVR on, just in case.

Finally, I have a Panasonic (SC-HT900) home theater/DVD system. I set up the DVR remote to control the volume on the home theater system. Can I also set up the remote to turn it on and off? Also, I never checked whether the DVR remote will now control the DVD functions of the home theater. If the code I entered works for the volume, does that mean it should control all functions of the machine?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There is no way to hide a program you've recorded. 

Turning off the receiver is just fine... it will still record. It goes into standby and does everything it would do when on, except output a signal. 

I am 90% sure you cannot power cycle your audio system with the standard DIRECTV remote with one button. If you have it set up as a device (on AV1 or AV2) you can power it by pushing the slider to that and pressing PWR.


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry, you can't hide the xrated stuff you have recorded.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Chardo said:


> Is there a way to hide recorded shows so they don't show up on the list? Sort of like a separate folder, in computer-speak.


Hide the shows from what list?


> Also, is there any harm in turning off the receiver when I turn off the TV? Will it still record scheduled shows? I always left my old Ulitmate TV DVR on, just in case.


It is best to turn the receiver off when not in use. It says as much in the manual should you care to read it.


> Can I also set up the remote to turn it on and off? Also, I never checked whether the DVR remote will now control the DVD functions of the home theater. If the code I entered works for the volume, does that mean it should control all functions of the machine?


You'll have to test this yourself. Most all-in-one systems are problematic at best.


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

harsh said:


> Hide the shows from what list?It is best to turn the receiver off when not in use. It says as much in the manual should you care to read it.You'll have to test this yourself. Most all-in-one systems are problematic at best.


I'd have to go out a limb and guess the OP is referring to the "list" of recorded programs to watch on the DVR. What other "list" could he have been referring to ?

_It says as much in the manual should you care to read it._
What's your problem ?


----------



## Chardo (Apr 11, 2002)

I see why he calls himself Harsh.

Very perceptive, Glenn  The kids are getting old enough to understand those titles.


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

Chardo said:


> I see why he calls himself Harsh.
> 
> Very perceptive, Glenn  The kids are getting old enough to understand those titles.


If figured it was "those titles" or else you didn't want your friends to know that you record OPRAH every day.


----------



## Steve Rhodes (Oct 4, 2006)

Chardo said:


> Is there a way to hide recorded shows so they don't show up on the list? Sort of like a separate folder, in computer-speak.


In a related wish, I'd love the ability to group recordings into folders I would name. In our house, they might be as simple as HIS, HERS and OURS. I like docs, my wife likes chick flicks, and we both like dramas.

Imagine a computer in which the only folders were the ones the operating system named and that the user could not control.


----------



## Steve Rhodes (Oct 4, 2006)

Chardo said:


> Finally, I have a Panasonic (SC-HT900) home theater/DVD system. I set up the DVR remote to control the volume on the home theater system. Can I also set up the remote to turn it on and off? Also, I never checked whether the DVR remote will now control the DVD functions of the home theater. If the code I entered works for the volume, does that mean it should control all functions of the machine?


What I would like and have not figured out how to do is to control the INPUT on the RECEIVER via the HR20 remote.

I can and do control the volume and the mute of the receiver. I can and do control the volume, mute and input of the TV. All of this via the HR20 remote. But HOW DO I CONTROL THE INPUT SWITCHING OF THE RECEIVER via the HR20 remote?


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Steve Rhodes said:


> But HOW DO I CONTROL THE INPUT SWITCHING OF THE RECEIVER via the HR20 remote?


I suppose each one may be different, but for my JVC receiver, the number keys on the HR20 remote switch inputs. Otherwise, it's time for you to get a universal remote. Your typical $20 universal remote can usually do the job. Or you can get something really slick, like a Harmony, for $150 and up. If you're a cheapskate like me and like to dabble in electronics, consider a JP1 remote (just google it). A decent universal can be programmed to run macros which can turn everything on and switch inputs all with just one button press.


----------



## Steve Rhodes (Oct 4, 2006)

mdavej said:


> I suppose each one may be different, but for my JVC receiver, the number keys on the HR20 remote switch inputs. Otherwise, it's time for you to get a universal remote. Your typical $20 universal remote can usually do the job. Or you can get something really slick, like a Harmony, for $150 and up. If you're a cheapskate like me and like to dabble in electronics, consider a JP1 remote (just google it). A decent universal can be programmed to run macros which can turn everything on and switch inputs all with just one button press.


Wow. Thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnk you!!

I would have never guessed that punching the number keys would have any meaning.

On my old ($2500 at the time) Yamaha receiver, the keys, thanks to your hint, allow me to get to switch to some but not all of the possible inputs. But with a little rewiring, I was able accomplish what I wanted to do. At some point in time, I'd like to get a new receiver but the current 11 year old one is fine for now. It supports 5.1 and does what we want.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

I can't remember in which thread (think it was one about kids accidentally deleting programs or something - and kids remotes - yeah that was it), but I've suggested having the ability to login and logout multiple "accounts", like on a computer, where shows are recorded, revealed (and hidden in this case) depending on the account login that's active at any one time.

EDIT: Other option I suppose is to invest in a DVD Recorder, and burn those programs off ASAP 



Steve Rhodes said:


> In a related wish, I'd love the ability to group recordings into folders I would name. In our house, they might be as simple as HIS, HERS and OURS. I like docs, my wife likes chick flicks, and we both like dramas.
> 
> Imagine a computer in which the only folders were the ones the operating system named and that the user could not control.


----------



## stevieray (Jan 13, 2008)

Chardo said:


> Is there a way to hide recorded shows so they don't show up on the list? Sort of like a separate folder, in computer-speak.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is to do a manual recording. Still shows up but doesn't give away the name.


----------

